# Daddy! Why cant I help wrap presesnts



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

This was taken after 20min of shooing her away from me while I was wrapping presents.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O , she looks so relaxed even though your doing that :? . What a cutie!


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah she got the idea that I didnt need her help and just chilled out on the table while i finished.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's thinking, "_There better be a darned good gift (or seven!) for me on Christmas morning, buddy__!_"


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh shes got presents lol.... My finace says im crazy cause I spoil her. But how can you say no to a face like that 8O


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Awww she is soooo pretty, and she has sooooooo got that look on her face that says I only deserve the best!


----------



## Katzen (Dec 1, 2006)

:wiggle 

Whoa, that's some serious cattitude! :lol: 

Great photo! :yellbounce


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Katzen said:


> :wiggle
> 
> Whoa, that's some serious cattitude! :lol:
> 
> Great photo! :yellbounce


Was thinking the same thing LOL 
There see if I help you when you need it


----------



## Feydora (Dec 21, 2006)

ChevyIIMan said:


> But how can you say no to a face like that 8O


You can't..... :wink


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

adorable!


----------



## jack09 (Dec 13, 2006)

Cats speak as much through facial expressions as people do!


----------

